
Devnet 2.0 and the New Oasis SDK - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/oasislabs/devnet-2-0-and-our-new-oasis-sdk-c858c25716e7
======
annefauvre
This looks pretty interesting. Feel like a lot of blockchain projects are
really focused on the tech but less focused on how people are actually
supposed to engage with the tech. Looks like a cool way to at least begin to
bridge that gap.

